# Green water caused by substrate?



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been battling with cloudy green water problem in my small shrimp tank for a few weeks. Since it is only a 6 gal tank, I do major water changes (80%) very often, usually every other day. But within 2 days, the water turn cloudy again. This has been very frustrating to me. The lighting has been turned to 4 hours only. I have some low light plant in it and need some light.

The water parameter is good. I have not tested phosphate. I am suspecting that the substrate (old ADA) may be too old and is breaking down. There are not many other factors that I can suspect in. My last resort will be getting new substrate. I am thinking Fluval Shrimp (it comes in small package) or Eco-complete (will need a less than half of a bag).

Any suggestion to help me solving this problem?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a UV sterilizer for my brother off ebay for cheap, that fixed his algae issues.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

effox said:


> I bought a UV sterilizer for my brother off ebay for cheap, that fixed his algae issues.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


+1 to this.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

You are referring item like this one 7W 110V UV Sterilizer Light Lamp Tube for Aquarium Bath | eBay

I assume it is just the light bulb and I need the lighting fixture, right? Otherwise, how where does the tube plug into?

If this is not the item you are referring to, can you give me some info so that I can order it from eBay?

Thanks.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It was more like this, a submersible one. Just leave it in to clear up the algae and then you can remove it as necessary. Looking at it, its probably too big for a 6 gallon though.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris,

My question is how does it connect to the power? I saw 2 'connection pins' at the end of the tube. It seems you need to plug those 2 pins into some sort of receptacle. So getting the lamp tube alone is not enough, right? I am not good at this electricity thing. I hope you understand my question.


Thanks

Paul


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

There is an easier way to get rid of the greenwater...had success with my old 27G tank doing it this way. Get a flocking agent like P-clear and filter floss, the really wooly fine stuff. Lights out, stuff filter floss in your filter, add some P-clear, make sure you havereally good aeration, and wait maybe 6 hours. Then rinse out the filter floss, stick it back in or put new floss in. Repeat for a day or two or until clear. You might have to add some flocking agent again since I think it breaks down after 48 hours.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

verkion said:


> There is an easier way to get rid of the greenwater...had success with my old 27G tank doing it this way. Get a flocking agent like P-clear and filter floss, the really wooly fine stuff. Lights out, stuff filter floss in your filter, add some P-clear, make sure you havereally good aeration, and wait maybe 6 hours. Then rinse out the filter floss, stick it back in or put new floss in. Repeat for a day or two or until clear. You might have to add some flocking agent again since I think it breaks down after 48 hours.
> 
> Thanks!
> verkion


Good one Verikon  That will work for sure but only get rid of the symptom. Still need to address the source of the problems? I think 

Paul: Is the tank getting daylight from window? Sure not a bacteria bloom?

I have a nice sterilizer (couple of not so nice as well) kicking around. Come for coffee and a chat


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

It seems we lost some of the entries in the thread.

Anyway, I just did a 80% WC and noticed that there are a lot of small bug crawling on and under the substrate. They are like tiny small white ants. I don't know what they are but surely not panaria. It is so creepy. I need to tear the tank down and do a good clean up and get some new substrate.


----------

